# Slow Grind = Big Fish



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Had a pretty good trip today. Slow grind due the F ing full moon. We managed a hand full but they were good ones. More details and pics coming soon....

Check out my website www.CaptDerekLechler.com


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pics*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*trout*

A few more pics. Slow day for the most part, started fishing at 6:00 and found a few fish. The bite quickly turned off. After a long grind we caught 4 fish in 30 minuites from 1:30 to 2:00. Jason B. was on fire!


----------

